# work at home



## kimtuck (May 10, 2011)

I recently took the CPC exam and found out that I passed. I am very interested in working from home. Does anyone have experience with this or know anyone who has gotten a job doing this. 

Thanks
Kimtuck


----------



## kristyrodecker (May 10, 2011)

Hi Kim -

I have been coding from home for the past 5 years. I created a website with info. about coding for those just breaking into the industry. This page is dedicated to remote coding jobs and might help point you in the right dirrection http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/remotemedicalcodingjobs.html

Good luck

Kristy


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 11, 2011)

Kristy...that's a fabulous site!  I wish more potential coding students would investigate this before they hand over their hard-earned dollars for coding and billing courses that provide some sort of 'coding certification' that none of us have ever hear of.

Most of the new coders I have interviewed recently can't even tell me the difference between CPT and ICD-9.  This tells me that they aren't even being taught the basics, never mind having the skill set necessary for employment in any healthcare setting.  It's a shame that so many people have been taken advantage of.

But, as my mom used to say...."nobody can take advantage of you without your permission".


----------



## kristyrodecker (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Pam, I appreciate it. The goal was to help protect honest individuals from being taken advange of and help them become coders successfully.


----------



## okathy (May 11, 2011)

Pam Brooks said:


> Kristy...that's a fabulous site!  I wish more potential coding students would investigate this before they hand over their hard-earned dollars for coding and billing courses that provide some sort of 'coding certification' that none of us have ever hear of.
> 
> Most of the new coders I have interviewed recently can't even tell me the difference between CPT and ICD-9.  This tells me that they aren't even being taught the basics, never mind having the skill set necessary for employment in any healthcare setting.  It's a shame that so many people have been taken advantage of.
> 
> But, as my mom used to say...."nobody can take advantage of you without your permission".



That's true but when you don't know where to turn to gain new skills & enter a new profession, we trust the education we pay for is what we need. It's not that we're allowing anyone to take advantage of us.


----------



## kihoffma (May 11, 2011)

Hi Kim - 

I worked from home for 2 years doing coding and it was great! Unfortunately it's not offered where I work anymore so I'm stuck coming into work like everyone else now 

My situation is a little different though - I work for a University so I have full benefits. I guess it just depends on what kind of coding position you're looking for. I know ours doesn't allow people to work from home anymore but I do know of hospitals in my area that hire coders who work from home 100% after training.

Good luck!

Kim Hoffman, CPC


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 11, 2011)

okathy said:


> That's true but when you don't know where to turn to gain new skills & enter a new profession, we trust the education we pay for is what we need. It's not that we're allowing anyone to take advantage of us.



When you enter any field, it's important to research whether or not the education you are receiving is going to provide you the value for your dollars.  Did you check with physicians, hospitals or other coders before signing up for classes?  If so, did they tell you that you'd be instantly hire-able once you completed your courses?  Did you check with your school to see if they had post-graduation placement, and what those rates were?  

Don't be offended, but there are a lot of posters out there who are whining up a storm because they can't find work, and all they relied upon were the glossy brochures from the career schools.  A big part of a successful coder's job is being able to do the research.  That's not to say that a new coder is unable to find work, I've hired several in the past few years, and have been very happy with them. 

Successfully working from home is really only an option for a very skilled coder.  

Kristy has provided an extremely valuable resource.  I'd encourage anyone considering this field to read it carefully!  Just my opinion.


----------

